# Grant Writing Training - Grantsmanship Center



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

The Grantsmanship Center is offering training in Watertown in November. It is a 5-day course and well worth the investment (to put it in understandable terms: the cost of about 3 details or OT shifts).

For what it's worth, anyone interested in training for grant writing, I highly suggest signing up for this particular course. After you complete the certificate course you have access to their "alumni website", which is an organized comprehensive database of grants that you will not find via any Google search. If you maintain the alumni membership ($300 a year or so) you get access to the site and they will review one free grant proposal a year.

Since there was nothing being offered locally at the time, I went to the course at their training center in Los Angeles and made it into a vacation with some relatives in "The OC". As part of the course, I worked on a grant that a student in the class was working on for the Long Beach Bar Foundation. Also met the esteemed LACopper, who was extremely helpful in taking time out of his shift to meet with us and get the particular student in contact with appropriate colleagues related to the grant.

Bluesamurai22 suggested the course to me and in 2006, so just paying it forward, based on the positive outcome that resulted from my training.

Special Attention: 
(A) Anyone who's department does not have a grant writer, (be prepared for colleagues to act like petulant children when all of a sudden you are doing something that they are not trained in, didn't think of, or wouldn't do anyway, but are jealous nonetheless), or;

(B) Anyone working in a small department where you may rust or grow moss waiting for some old Sergeant that has separation anxiety, (and could have already retired from this miserable existence, but is working for pennies on the dollar now that he/she has reached their 80%) to retire;

(C) Anyone looking for something to bring to the table in an interview (other than a CJ degree which everyone has). Wouldn't it be nice to be the new guy and writing grants because you're the only one in the department who has that skill;

(D) Anyone who can't stand flapping their arms to traffic acting as a human cone, (could be a good part-time job or create your own LLC and freelance at $100 per hour).

See link below:

https://www.tgci.com/gtpregister.as...on area)&state=MA&date=11/12/2012&monthId=730

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

This is an excellent training class if you are serious about grant writing. If you are interested in this I would suggest that you get your department to pay based on the fact that you will more than make the money back for them. Even one mini grant ($2,000 to $5,000) will more than pay for the tuition and OT or back-filling for this.


----------



## Cody Salvick (Sep 24, 2012)

It's quite interesting. If you are interested in grant writing, I think this is your way to learn about it and can implement in your way.


----------

